

“Steve Jobs wouldn’t have done that.” - tlrobinson
http://svbtle.paulmckellar.com/steve-jobs-wouldnt-have-done-that

======
lutusp
I'm not worried yet. But when people start saying, "What would Steve do?",
then I'll be worried.

